# I want to apologize... I never really



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

tried to intentionally hurt anyone before. And I know that taking advantage of someone in the MAW/PIF thread really is not good etiquette. I am so bad.

But, what can I say. I was supposed to be somewhere else doing something different - so I had that emotional state to deal with. And he did say something about a 40th birthday and you know how I am about that subject.

Anyway, I should apologize. But, I won't promise I won't do it agin.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

admitting your guilt is the first step to redemption and forgiveness Joe. Congratulations on taking the first step:tu


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Uh oh, it must be bad, a preemptive apology- wow! Watch out Dave!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Huh! Did anyone else notice? The crickets just stopped chirping.

Oooh, boy. o


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

it's quiet..... too quiet.....


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Awesome. That pw deserves it


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

It could get ugly!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh this is going to be good!!


----------



## auradefect (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh no! Watch out!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

wait and see


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Hummmm, this could be interesting.:ss


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

o Yeah, interesting to say the least!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Sucks to be Somebody! * :r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

This is going to be so good.

Someone is in for a woopin !!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

well, the usps says it arrived - I imagine that delivered is in the morning.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

joed said:


> well, the usps says it arrived - I imagine that delivered is in the morning.


Uhh....no, it arrived a little bit ago. I was frantically washing the colored pen out of my kiddo's mouth before her mom found us out...  I will open it very soon.


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm thinking Bigwaved is making the excuse up. He's just scared of the explosion.:dr


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Oh my...I need a defibrillator...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Pictures are on the way...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Joe's description of what was about to take place was...well, understated.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> I was frantically washing the colored pen out of my kiddo's mouth before her mom found us out...  I will open it very soon.


A little friendly advice from one Dad to another, don't leave the soap in too long. :tu

Oh yes....open the box!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

_So, what did he think would be a good way to celebrate?

First..._










_898 NV from the '70's_


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

_Next..._










_M d'O No. 3 from the '70's_


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

_Next..._










_Haut-Brion from '82_


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

_Next..._










_Cabinetta from the '80's_


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

:dr :dr :dr :dr 

Stop it!!! You're Killing ME!!! :hn


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

_And the last nail in the coffin..._










_The Double Robusto_


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAMMMMMMMNNNNNN It thats nice chit man!!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

_As most of you know, I am not usually at a loss for words. Today I am. Joe, thank you._


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice Job Joe!

Now PSD has something to sniff other than....wellll.......you know 

enjoy them Dave!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow! (can't think of much else to say)


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Hahaha, Joe went prison rules on that ass!!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

wow...just wow


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Hmmmm...guess you ran out of the fresh stuff, eh?
:ss 

Awesome, Joe....you are a madman.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

chip said:


> Hmmmm...guess you ran out of the fresh stuff, eh?
> :ss
> 
> Awesome, Joe....you are a madman.


Who wants that old stuff:dr


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

truly amazing! that's a serious hit. wow. just wow.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

The Italians dont mess around Dave...He'll never forget that Joe


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Ouch! That's gonna leave a mark :bx Great hit Joe. Congrats Dave!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

awesome hit. speechless.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

That is an ass whoopin'!!! Enjoy Dave!!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks at least for making it quick, Joe.

Nice knowing you, Dave.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

got your azz handed to ya for sure................smokes older than you are..respect your elders


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

One of the nicest hits I have ever had the pleasure of seeing...all first class smokes....Joe, I am awed, but I ain't suprised. :tu  

Dave...each one you smoke is going to be a special occassion, in and of itself.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Lord almighty that is an unbelievable hit. The generosity never ceases to amaze. Very nice Joe!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> _As most of you know, I am not usually at a loss for words. Today I am. Joe, thank you._


Which was one of the main objectives - it only took 4 posts to let us know how speechless :r

Seriously, I had a wonderful 50th birthday mostly thanks to Da Klugs and carbonbased_al.

I also thought that I might try and jump start a small collection of "Classic Vintage" (to borrow a term from DaKlugs).

Enjoy them all!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

WOW!!!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

joed said:


> Which was one of the main objectives - it only took 4 posts to let us know how speechless :r
> 
> Seriously, I had a wonderful 50th birthday mostly thanks to Da Klugs and carbonbased_al.
> 
> ...


I meant speechless in relative terms...:r Seriously, Joe, this jump start, as you call it, makes me smile on the inside. Like Tom said, I get to share my special occasion with my friends here at CS with some cigars that carry a lot of "special" in them in more ways than one. Like Nigel said, I will not forget this.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Oh my GAWD! I must have been sleeping a few days ago to miss this amazing thread. Joe...I just ran out of words. Dave--a guy like you deserves hits like this. This place is just amazing :bl


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

As awesome and generous as this is, it is just another day for Joe. I have been hit by him on a few occasions. He is always overly generous. 

Congrats Dave, those are some highly prized cigars.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

holy s&*%:dr


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Awesome hit on a much deserving Gorilla!! Wow!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

damn


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

dont know how i missed but damn....i say damn, your a sick dude joe..over the top with style..enjoy those dave..i know you will..


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Rock Star said:


> dont know how i missed but damn....i say damn, your a sick dude joe..over the top with style..enjoy those dave..i know you will..


u joe you are sick just sick...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> dont know how i missed but damn....i say damn, your a sick dude joe..over the top with style..enjoy those dave..i know you will..


Yup



zemekone said:


> u joe you are sick just sick...


Yup


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

A cabinetta AND a 155? Holy $hit, man!

I'll be your best friend.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

pnoon said:


> A cabinetta AND a 155? Holy $hit, man!
> 
> I'll be your best friend.


I will settle for a warning when not to sit downwind from you at the herfs.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> I will settle for a warning when not to sit downwind from you at the herfs.


:r 
You got it, Brother.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Wow.

Over the top as usual. :tu :tu :tu :tu 

Awesome !!!


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

joed, u r a beast!! goodness. I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Holy crapola!!! WOW!!!!!!!



Wow!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow, some nice vintage smokes there! :tu


----------

